# collet nut for Craftsman router mdl#315.17480



## freed (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi all, I have a problem, that I hope someone can help me with. The 'collet nut' for my Craftsman router, mdl # 315.17480 has gone missing. The part is obsolete (according to Sears), and I was hoping that someone might know of another router's collet nut, that would be compatible with the mdl 315.17480 ? Any help on this is appreciated. ~ freed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Freed, you can find this type of router on craigslist on a regular basis for about $30. That would give you spare parts. I will be speaking to Elaire on Monday and I will check to see if they make them. Worst case I have one that can be sent to Elaire so they can make one. Do you need the collet and nut?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

freed said:


> Hi all, I have a problem, that I hope someone can help me with. The 'collet nut' for my Craftsman router, mdl # 315.17480 has gone missing. The part is obsolete (according to Sears), and I was hoping that someone might know of another router's collet nut, that would be compatible with the mdl 315.17480 ? Any help on this is appreciated. ~ freed


If Mikes suggestions dont work let me know.


----------



## freed (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Mike, as this isn't a 'I need it yesterday' thing, I'll start looking around for a parts router. I was just hoping that someone out in the community might know about an easily available collet nut, from a different craftsman router (or a different brand), that would be interchange with the Craftsman router mdl 315.17480. Just wish-full thinking I guess. Thank you for responding.
PS, It would appear that I only need the collet nut. Of course after I get one, I'll find out the collet needs replaced too.

''The most difficult to replace small part, is always the one that falls off the bench into a pile of shaving and scrap.''


----------



## freed (Jul 7, 2013)

Daikusan, Thanks for the offer - hopefully I'll get lucky.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

To my knowledge Sears has never made a router, they just sell them. It's possible it was a Skil, a Black and Decker, or some other common brand with a few specs that Sears had them made with. You only need to find a nut that has the same inner diameter and thread pitch. A while back Mike asked for members to measure up their routers for this info so I checked mine, Hitachi M12V and a V2, and a 610 DeWalt. All 3 were metric thread and all 3 were different size OD shafts. There are lots of possibilities out there.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> To my knowledge Sears has never made a router, they just sell them. It's possible it was a Skil, a Black and Decker, or some other common brand with a few specs that Sears had them made with. You only need to find a nut that has the same inner diameter and thread pitch. A while back Mike asked for members to measure up their routers for this info so I checked mine, Hitachi M12V and a V2, and a 610 DeWalt. All 3 were metric thread and all 3 were different size OD shafts. There are lots of possibilities out there.


315 is the source code for Ryobi as being the manufacturer. They could be contacted to see if they have the part available.


----------



## bgnOregon (Apr 30, 2014)

*Any Luck?*



freed said:


> Hi all, I have a problem, that I hope someone can help me with. The 'collet nut' for my Craftsman router, mdl # 315.17480 has gone missing. The part is obsolete (according to Sears), and I was hoping that someone might know of another router's collet nut, that would be compatible with the mdl 315.17480 ? Any help on this is appreciated. ~ freed


I have the same machine and have written to Ryobi concerning the collet and collet nut, but have you had any luck? I'd hate to have a big paperweight collecting dust, I'd rather use it to make some dust !! LOL Hope to hear from you
Bruce in Oregon


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I have 2 of these routers both run one needs new light bulb. Make offer and you pay shipping one or both, also have a pc model 6902 base 1001. I am not using any of this,I believe the pc has 1/4" and 1/2" collet. I really do not need them, if it will help let me.


----------



## freed (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been away, Sorry I didn't get back to your post sooner. Thanks for the offer, but I found what I needed, and unless the unforeseen occurs, I'm good for now. Thanks again ~ regards, Freed


----------



## bobby_03 (Mar 15, 2014)

The collet nut tread is 5/8-18


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you looking for one or just stating what size they are?


----------

